# Heads up on Eleaf 40w temp control.



## Nick (12/9/15)

So I started TC today with this mod.. started at 300f and the vape and taste was good.. about 5 minutes into my vape the temp control protector kept kicking in and I could not vape.. I left it for a minute tried again and the same thing happened.. I then pumped it up to 400f and the same thing.. then 550f and bingo .. all working fine..it seems that the eleaf is not at the cutting edge of TC...


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/9/15)

Check if your coil resistance stays the same. When that happens with mine it is usually because the coil resistance has changed and is lower now than it was before.


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

Hi @Snape of Vape .. all good now .. I set the resistance and it's all good at 550f.. it seems that anything lower is to low and the TCP kicks in..


----------



## Chris du Toit (13/9/15)

Also had a problem with mine but it was my wicking that was the problem. Couldn't wick fast enough so temp control kicked in almost immediately. Recoiled and rewicked at 3mm ID and running at 460 - 480F no problems

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Coco (13/9/15)

When TC goes wrong, in my experience, it is always the coils. (DNA 40, eVic & iStick devices)

Some factory pre-built coils are better than others. For instance with an Kanger OCC Ni coils, a small bump of the atomizer is enough to make it go haywire. The coil connection really aren't that good. eGo One coils are much better, however if drop your device and you are in trouble and the movement is enough to 'make it not work'. The eLeaf coils (GS Tank & iJust) are much more sturdy. Slightly bad connections are never (well, mostly never) a problem with 'normal' coils, with Ni it becomes a huge issue. And then you get a bad coil from a pack... (Kanger, yes, I'm looking at you...)

When building your own (I prefer the Velocity for TC, lots more space for the long coils), make sure all connections are tight and you have not mucked-up the coils when pulling the cotton through. It needs to wick properly, check, check and check again. It is finicky, however in my experience I have yet to be blame the device for my frustrations.

When it works as expected, heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/9/15)

Why bother with Fahrenheit settings ? The TC40 round robins and switches to Celsius, which most of us non-Americans in a metric world can relate to.
I've got mine on 220 deg. C and Temp Control kicks in within 1 to 2 seconds. The coil I'm using is a twisted 28G Ni200, 5 wraps on a 2.5 ID coming in at around 0.07 ohms on a Kangertech Subtank Mini RBA base. Works like a charm but is a bit hard-handed on the battery life.
A single strand of 28G is just too flimsy for me to work with as most of the Ni200 wire is just too soft and frustrating to work with.
I never had a single dry hit on this combo with TC. Compared to Kanthal, I think the TC wicking is far more forgiving.

You might want to consider locking the resistance in TC mode. I've not had any issues on mine though. From the manual :

*Lock/Unlock atomizer resistance:*
In TC-Ni mode, press and hold the Fire Button and the Up Button for 2 seconds, a padlock symbol will appear over the ohms (Ω) symbol When locked. 
Please be sure to lock the atomizer base resistance when the atomizer coil is cool (at room temp). 
In Locked Mode when you remove the atomizer the battery can retain the locked base resistance, although the coil resistance may increase due to the rise of temp. 
In Unlocked Mode, When you remove a coil and put a new/same coil back on, the device may ask you "New Coil UP Same Down" If a new coil press Up if the same coil press Down. 
Please be sure to unlock the resistance when changing the atomizer to a new one with a different resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (13/9/15)

sounds like a wicking issue... Not enough joose on coil and vapour production is dramatically decreased.


----------



## mystro3182 (1/10/15)

I just got this device with the sub tank nano. my TC control switches back automatically to the default 20w in wattage mode. therefor i can't smoke in TC mode. Why is this?


----------



## Coco (1/10/15)

mystro3182 said:


> I just got this device with the sub tank nano. my TC control switches back automatically to the default 20w in wattage mode. therefor i can't smoke in TC mode. Why is this?



You are firing Kanthal coils in TC mode. You need Ni coils.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

